# How much?????????



## ciapek (Sep 14, 2003)

I got a chance to bid on commercial parking lot that holds 450 cars, it is a restaurant, catering. I was wonder how much should I charge for it!???
1-4 ???
4-8 ???
8-12???
Also how much for ice control( liquid and just solt)

Please respond guys, I need Your HELP!!!!! Thanx!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

ciapek said:


> I got a chance to bid on commercial parking lot that holds 450 cars, it is a restaurant, catering. I was wonder how much should I charge for it!???
> 1-4 ??? *An ARM*
> 4-8 ??? *A LEG*
> 8-12??? *A PINT OF BLOOD*
> ...


I can't give you any other advice.

From my point, my area's too cheap anyways running about $75 / hour / 8' blade.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I can't give you any other advice.
> 
> From my point, my area's too cheap anyways running about $75 / hour / 8' blade.


I agree lwnmwrman22, things here in Minnesota are getting out of hand, everyone is plowing free it seems.


----------

